# Why the mgc 2x2 is still insane



## Cuber2s (Dec 14, 2021)

Yeah. I find it better than the Valk and the Elite. Its faster, and my setup makes it super crunchy with a nice feel that keeps it from being super crunchy. I want to see if anyone else still thinks the same about it


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 14, 2021)

I absolutely love it, but it’s a little small for my hands now. If they realised it 2 mm larger I would solve 2x2 more.


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2021)

Swamp347 said:


> I absolutely love it, but it’s a little small for my hands now. If they realised it 2 mm larger I would solve 2x2 more.


Even out of the box, the cube is a boss at corner cutting and whatnot.


----------

